# how to get your moneys worth



## DirtyRAT (May 15, 2003)

Whats up you nissan fans. im getting a 2002 Spec-V prolly in black at the begining of November, anyways i know its a quick lil machein and ive heard some good and bad things about it, but i was woundering about parts, like what things give you the best results for the price and what parts are shit and what isnt. i prolly wont be putting any mods on it for a couple months or so i just wanted to learn my facts. thanks guys! i cant wait to be a part of the nissan family


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

well, megan racing=crap... anything they have is.... arospeed=crap, all they have that i know of for a spec is coil over springs tho, around $150  CAI... i honestly wouldn't get anything but AEM..... never heard a bad review about it... most others blow MAF's.... header go for the AEBS, I have the hotshot and wish I didn't. it has good reviews but the AEBS is better I think.... others think differently... I think the hotshot has a higher gain but for only like 200 RPMs it peaks but overall AEBS is better(smoother etc...personal opinion) no good turbo kits yet... there are some good ones in work but....$$$ exhaust doesn't really matter, your preference... the 6 speed is fun, 03 is definately better, people will argue it but ive raced lots of other specs and im grill to grill with them until they go through first and partly through their second....then about that time mine is ready to shift to second(after theirs) and it's waving goodbye from that point on.... 02's r suppose to have more aggressive first/second but i dont see it cause i am just as fast with being able to stay in gears longer.... there is a few lightweight flywheels for it but i never seen one installed, some underdrive pulleys, i have the unorthodox.... I also have the JWT balance shaft removal kit which i do not reccomend doing, if my engine blows im screwed on my warranty because of it.... the SpecV is a good car from my experience.... I also kinda like the fact that it is NA... less to worry about. and i get a lot of compliments as well since not everybody has a specV unlike the focus SVT, SRT-4 etc... that lots of people have, it's nice being different, so what if it isn't "as" good in some aspects, it's "good enough" for me click the link at the beginning of my signature if u want to see mine. and im sure you will get told to use the search button as well because this thread has been brought up numerous times in the past, you can find all the answers you need.... me personally, I dont mind starting a new one for a new person... it's a lot easier for the person who doesn't know their way around too well yet.... also check out www.thevboard.com that site is mainly targeted for just the SpecV.... not all sentras...if you get the 02', it is a good car and you shouldn't regret it(shouldn't). but I know some people have had problem cars.... which I am glad I didn't get one of those.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

if you gonna go 02, 1st thing you wanna do is change your Tranny fluid to racing tranny oil...you'll thank me and your self later!


----------



## DirtyRAT (May 15, 2003)

about turbos that are being made for the spec which ones are in the makeing and about when will they come out, how much $$$?


----------



## DirtyRAT (May 15, 2003)

thanks cornut that helps when are those turbos comeing out and how much are they gonna go for??


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

DirtyRAT said:


> *about turbos that are being made for the spec which ones are in the makeing and about when will they come out, how much $$$? *


 A search would be invaluable in answering these questions...

try









to answer your question (since your new) Forced Induction Racing is *still* working on their kit so you could say its "in development"

SSR is selling a turbo kit, but they managed to blow up their test car already.

If you live in an area with good tuner shops you could get a custom kit, there are some manifolds out there that work, or they could custom fab one.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

DO NOT BUY A 2002!!!!

the Forced Induction Racing kit is NOT still under development! There is a car that has been driving with the kit for a few months now, NO problems!!!!!


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

Why not buy a 2002?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

at least 50%+ of the 02's had some sort of problem, be it oil burning, tranny issues, MAF issues, build quality issues.....many combinations....etc,

many Lemon buy backs too


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *at least 50%+ of the 02's had some sort of problem, be it oil burning, tranny issues, MAF issues, build quality issues.....many combinations....etc,
> 
> many Lemon buy backs too *


 its all bull shit, mine is an 02 (purchased 02/02) and build was 01 i think, either way... its called break in. If you have a brain and you know how to break in an aluminum engine then there are NO problems, i can name 6 '02 that burn NO oil, and have never been back to the dealership. Not suprisingly they are all my age or older (ie: not kids).


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *at least 50%+ of the 02's had some sort of problem, be it oil burning, tranny issues, MAF issues, build quality issues.....many combinations....etc,
> 
> many Lemon buy backs too *


 I need to clarify my statement, buying an '02 is a bigger risk than buying an '03. Just check the car and have a mechanic look it over and compression test the motor. In this sense you are right, but to say 50% means to me that 40% of the people who bought '02s were complete jackarses, and 10% just got unlucky. To me the 10% is a high number for defects, but so goes new motors!


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

My 02 is perfect...
Here you go:
1. Injen or AEM CAI BEST ones and pretty cheap now
2. HotShot Header cheapest one and one of the best next to AEBS
3. Greddy Cat-Back
4. UR crank pulley
5. BS removal FREE
6. JWT cams

These are the best and cheapest mods to get...


----------



## jbeckel (Sep 5, 2003)

I have a 2002 purchased 8/20/2003. I now have 22,900 miles on the car and have had no problems. Oil burning is not an issue. For the 1st 1,000 miles, I did not allow the car to rev over 3,000. 

The most important things for engine longevity are as follows:
1. Break in
2. Oil/filter change every 3,000 miles - I flush the engine with motor flush and let it drain a looooooong time. I use 10W-30 in the warm weather and 5W-30 in the cold weather. 
3. Trans fluid every year.
4. Coolant system flush every year.
5. Air filter (if stock) every oil change.
6. I do not rev over 3,000 RPM until operating temp. is reached (160-180 degrees oil temp.).
7. Keep the engine clean.
8. Keep the radiator free of debris.
9. Once the engine is hot, the car must be operated throughout the rev range every time out. If manual trans, every gear must be used.


mods as follows:
1. Nismo CAI
2. Nismo header w/cat
3. Nismo catback
4. Power slot rotors
5. Green stuff pads
6. Nismo rear sway bar
7. Koni yellows
8. Vogtland springs approx. 1.75" lower
9. Sill plates
10. CF pedals


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

MDMA said:


> *My 02 is perfect...
> Here you go:
> 1. Injen or AEM CAI BEST ones and pretty cheap now
> 2. HotShot Header cheapest one and one of the best next to AEBS
> ...


but why was it yours was always slower than Matts with equvalent mods?


----------



## NismoKat (Jul 10, 2003)

jbeckel, wow man, you gotta have a lot money in order to buy all those nismo parts. You take a lot of care for your car, try to abuse it once in a while, haha, sometimes i got to run my engine at high speeds, without a warm up, because im always in a hurry for the classess


----------



## Aggdaddy (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey guys, just wanted to put my .02 in. I have a vibrant blue 2002 spec V. I had some engine trouble with my Spec two weeks after I got it. Granted it had 6k of mileage on it already. 
I am a field tech that requires me to do alot of driving, so I have already put quite a few miles on it. 

Bottom line is, the Spec V is great. I think my car is definitely faster than when I first got it.

Proper or shall I say gentle break in is important. I'm not much of a grease monkey, so I do all of my maintenance through my local Nissan dealer.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *but why was it yours was always slower than Matts with equvalent mods?  *


You of all people know thats not true. Way back when, when Matt and I raced when HE had more mods then ME i beat him but a 1/4 car length right in front of you??? Mike come on you sure said something abou it that night. Matt was pretty mad. I had my brother in the car too and he had Amber. My brother and I weigh about 400lbs combined. Amber and Matt are about 300lbs. Looks like my car is champ


----------

